# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Junta y Fundación Mapfre desarrollan una campaña sobre el ahorro del agua dirigida a escolares y la tercera edad

## Embalses

*Junta y Fundación Mapfre desarrollan una campaña sobre el ahorro del agua dirigida a escolares y la tercera edad* 
07-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La Consejería de Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Extremadura y la Fundación Mapfre han puesto en marcha una campaña de divulgación y sensibilización social del ahorro del agua dirigida a escolares y al colectivo de la tercera edad de la región .

El director general del Medio Natural de la consejería, Guillermo Crespo, presentó hoy esta iniciativa que lleva por título 'Mójate Ahorrando Agua', según informó la Junta de Extremadura en nota de prensa.

Ambas entidades han firmado un convenio, por un importe de 35.000 euros, que tiene por objeto establecer el marco de colaboración para desarrollar en la región diversas actuaciones, como charlas y talleres, orientados al conocimiento y la adecuada utilización del agua.

Crespo destacó en el transcurso de la presentación del proyecto, la "protección" y "defensa" de los recursos naturales como actuaciones que mejoran la calidad de vida de los ciudadanos del futuro y apuntó que "el acceso al agua potable es un derecho que debe ser garantizado por los poderes públicos, así como un potente indicador de desarrollo de una sociedad". "Ahora bien, hay que desterrar la idea de que se trata de un bien ilimitado", agregó

Igualmente, indicó que la demanda de agua seguirá creciendo en los próximos años, "debido fundamentalmente al crecimiento demográfico y a la actividad económica", por lo que "se hace necesario que toda la sociedad, incluidas las administraciones públicas, tomemos conciencia de la necesidad de hacer un uso racional de los recursos hídricos actuales, con criterios de sostenibilidad, para poder garantizar un patrimonio que es de todos a las generaciones futuras".

Por su parte, el subdirector de la Fundación Mapfre, Antonio Guzmán, indicó que el convenio suscrito hoy en Mérida es un instrumento adecuado "de cara a facilitar una cultura favorable a la correcta gestión y empleo del agua en la sociedad extremeña, promoviendo para ello información sobre el ahorro y el uso racional del agua".

TALLERES EN CENTROS ESCOLARES Y DE MAYORES

Unas 3.700 personas, fundamentalmente alumnos de primaria y secundaria de 130 centros de la región, concretamente de Badajoz, Mérida, Cáceres y Plasencia, participarán en los talleres dirigidos por monitores cualificados en la materia. Asimismo, la campaña llegará a diversos centros de mayores de las citadas localidades.

La campaña, que comprende también la organización de un concurso de murales con el slogan 'Mójate ahorrando agua', comenzará a principios de diciembre y finalizará en el mes de junio.

Para el desarrollo del proyecto 'Mójate Ahorrando Agua' el departamento de Educación Ambiental de la Consejería de Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente ha elaborado un Programa Educativo sobre la preservación del agua, a través de la experimentación, con una metodología muy específica y singular, práctica y entretenida para los niños.

Según explicó la Administración regional en nota de prensa, los objetivos de este proyecto se estructuran en ciclos de actividades por niveles, de tal forma que en cada nivel educativo se trabajen contenidos curriculares adecuados a la edad y conocimientos del alumnado.

En ese sentido, los más pequeños contarán con un cómic en el que "la ecopatrulla, formada por niños, luchará contra Mr.D.Roche para desenmascarar los malos hábitos que ha inculcado en la región respecto al uso del agua", explicó Guzmán.

Por otro lado, señaló que los mayores recibirán "una rueda explicativa de los diferentes usos del agua", así como unos dispositivos que se colocan en los grifos de los hogares con el fin de ahorrar agua.

----------

